# fluval edge lighting



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

I was the lucky winner at the VAHS of the Fluval Edge tank!
It came with 21 LED Lighting System, 7600K high luminosity LEDs.
i would really like to make my tank a marine nano tank.
so i was looking at more lighting and came across this website - i was thinking of retrofitting one of these on the lighting hood, i've seen someone else retrofit another LED on theirs .
So which is the best one?
50W 50 Watt High Power LED : Topledlight
i'm thinking 50Watts is probably too high but i'm not sure.
I'm still a newbie at lighting and such. Do you think the 20 would be good?


----------

